# Favorite car MOVIE/Scene-Pontiac or Other



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I was looking at the huge collection of car related movies I have collected. I like all cars, not just Pontiacs, but do favor the Pontiacs and have had a number of them. I thought it might be interesting to see what some of us view/like in "car" movies. Some you may have, some you may have forgotten, and some you may have never seen. So here goes.

Two Lane Blacktop - 1970 GTO Judge(less the stripes) and 1955 Chevy race cross country for pink slips. The '55 Chevy was later used again in American Graffitti. James Taylor (singer) and Dennis Wilson (Beach Boys fame) pilot the '55 and Warren Oates the '70 GTO.

The Seven-Ups - Great chase seen in New York between cop Roy Scheider (of Jaws fame) with his 1972 Ventura against the bad guys in their Pontiac Catalina. Pretty intense.

McQ - This is with John Wayne as a detective and he drives a green 1973 Trans-Am which I recall he named "the Green Hornet". I just ordered this DVD as I have not seen it in a while, so this is just my remembrances.

The Car- The evil Pontiac Grand Prix (1973?) that is possessed and terrorizes a small town. Nothing can stop it.

Bullit - Steve McQueen. Mustang versus Charger chase scene. Need I say anymore. Who has not seen this one? Classic.

Dirty Mary and Crazy Larry - Peter Fonda, mechanic, and girlfriend rob a Grocery Store. Begins with a souped up 1966 Impala 4Dr Ht and later a 1968 Charger RT 440. Police Plymouth Fury's give chase. In comes the Fury "Interceptor". This was a factory police chase car. Blueprinted & balanced 440 six-pack engine minus the carb set-up. Suspension upgrades and extra steel for rollover protection. See how well this heavy weight car stays on the bumper of the 440 Charger. Great chase movie.

Eat My Dust - Ron Howard (Opie from the Andy Griffith Show) steals a race track prepped 1969 Camaro, goes on a joy ride, and eludes getting caught. A few corny spots, but its still a great car movie.

More titles to come, but lets see what the rest of you have as favorites!! Any year, any type car.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Not Pontiac, but, a lot of cool scenes in Mad Max, and Road Warrior....
"Top speed..unlimited!"___Cop in Fury DM & CL


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

"The Punisher" - 68' GTO murdered out flat black

"Gone in 60 Seconds" - Every car on the board

"Transformers 2" - The bumblebee is actually a camaro body grafted onto a GTO chassis as the new camaro prototypes did not have all the bugs worked out.

"Christine" - wish all resto's were that easy, but then whats left of my soul would have a lien on it


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree:rofl:


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Vanishing Point - Have not seen the remake, have the original. A "B" movie over all, but its all about the Challenger R/T.

The California Kid - Martin Sheen, Charlie Sheen's father, drives the souped up 1934 Ford Coupe while cop Vic Morrow (also was the sheriff in Dirty Mary) drives a built up 1958 Plymouth with push-bar front bumper.

Duel - Dennis Weaver never quite knows what he did to have the old Peterbuilt/tanker truck attempt to kill him. Weaver drives a 1967 Plymouth Valiant 4Dr (I had one of these myself for a few months) and it becomes driver against driver.

Hot Rod- This was also called The Rootbeer King & Rebel of the Road. I love a 1941 Willys coupe gasser. This was a made for TV movie. Gregg Henry builds a 1964 Plymouth with Hemi/4 sp for drag action. It gets totaled and he finds a '41 Willy's body for the driveline. His opponent runs a Old Cutlass, but there are other cars as well.

Hot Rods to Hell - 1966 movie that has a family terrorized by a group of local rich kids. There is a hot rod '62ish Corvette, a woody, a T-bucket, and '55 Chevy as I recall. Haven't viewed it in a while.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Instg8ter said:


> "The Punisher" - 68' GTO murdered out flat black
> 
> "Gone in 60 Seconds" - Every car on the board
> 
> ...


-Did not know of The Punisher. I'll look into it.
-Gone in 60 Seconds was originally made in 1973 and as I recall, "Eleanor" was a Mach I. It seemed to have a lot more crashes in it. I certainly liked the remake as well.
-Christine is a favorite. 1958 Plymouth Fury with 2x4's. The big car performance years of the 1950's.
-Liked the Transformers Camaro. Did not know of the GTO chassis.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Eric Animal said:


> Not Pontiac, but, a lot of cool scenes in Mad Max, and Road Warrior....
> "Top speed..unlimited!"___Cop in Fury DM & CL


-Mad Max, awesome car. My brother in Connecticut frequents a local cruise-in car show and there is a guy that owns one of those Australian Fords that is made to look like the Mad Max car. My brother says it always draws a crowd.
-DM & CL, that has got to be one of the best lines in that movie that sticks in your head. Maybe because we all can connect to that same sense of "top end" in our own cars. Of course, "top end" is usually determined by the "blue light special" which mysteriously appears out of nowhere!! HaHa


----------



## poncho power (Nov 28, 2012)

smokey and the Bandit............ black T/A

Dazed & Confused............ orbit orange 70 Judge!


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Cannonball - David Carradine drove a 73 Trans Am
Walking Dead - 1st episode they killed a 71 GTO Judge.


----------



## porkandbeans (Jul 24, 2012)

poncho power said:


> smokey and the Bandit............ black T/A
> 
> Dazed & Confused............ orbit orange 70 Judge!


^ +1 on Dazed and Confused. 
The Chevelle had more of a lead role, but I love the cruising scenes with the two cars. I like to pop in my Aerosmith Sweet Emotion 8-track and reminisce.


----------



## etewald (Dec 27, 2011)

porkandbeans said:


> ^ +1 on Dazed and Confused.
> The Chevelle had more of a lead role, but I love the cruising scenes with the two cars. I like to pop in my Aerosmith Sweet Emotion 8-track and reminisce.


How did the Chevelle have more of a lead role? The Goat was in just as many scenes and the ones it was in were longer and more important-the opening scene is absolutely classic when it comes to movies with cars in it. 'Sweet Emotion' coming on just as the picture goes from black to the Goat turning a slow corner in the parking lot, and then going to Michelle rolling a joint-it is epic. I can't hear that song without seeing that beautiful car in my head.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Has to be "XXX" for me. I always wanted a GTO when I was in high school. The urge was replaced by marriage and a family until this movie came out. Since then I have owned close to a dozen goats (still have 5).

The other day I watched "Knight and Day" with Tom Cruise and Cameron Diaz (sp?) with a sweet looking '66.


----------



## 7d4gto (Feb 1, 2013)

*movies*

"The Last Ride"
Dennis Hopper
Will Patton

1969 GTO
2004 GTO


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

poncho power said:


> Dazed & Confused............ orbit orange 70 Judge!


+2 and the T/A.

American Graffiti, with a special nod to Milner's '32 5 window.........


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Pontiac Jim, you and I were cast from the same mold. You really nailed it with the truly essential "car flicks" of an era. Classics, all. One excellent really bad movie that is a true favorite of mine is the 1967 Blockbuster "Hot Rods to Hell", starring Dana Andrews, Paul Bertoya, and others. I pretty much know all the dialog by heart, and the R&B music that rocks out the roadhouse is played by none other than the Mickey Rooney Jr. Combo...it's as good as it gets. A true time capsule from a by-gone era, with a ton of nice cars and hot rods featured.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

OK heres a recent one thats a film Noir to the old road flicks...Quentine Tarantinos
"Deathproof" - 




a must see for all car fans....ex stunt driver terrorizes pretty girls in "deathproof" stunt Nova, and the hottest dance scene you will ever see in an R rated flick. The film goes as far as to have burnt film pauses, Miss edits, reel changes and advertisements for the "snack shack" just as if you were at the drive-in theater. Watching a B movie right after letting the 4 friends out of the trunk of your 66' GTO in the dark back corner of the lot where the lamps have been somehow disabled... OHHH to be young again...:cheers


----------



## 7d4gto (Feb 1, 2013)

*69 gto judge*

a goofy movie called sex drive 

seth green

Sex Drive - Theatrical - Trailer - YouTube


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

One of my alltime favorites is Used Cars with Kurt Russell. Soooo funny. 

Toby the dog, I need a dog like that. :lol:

Used Cars | Trailer and Cast - Yahoo! Movies


----------



## poncho power (Nov 28, 2012)

Dazed and Confused Judge...









The Bandit


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

"Blues Brothers" -- 

Elwood: It's 106 miles to Chicago, we got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark and we're wearing sunglasses.

Jake: Hit it.


How about the "Gumball Rally" --

Franco: And now my friend, the first-a rule of Italian driving.
[Franco rips off his rear-view mirror and throws it out of the car]
Franco: What's-a behind me is not important.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

PontiacJim said:


> The Car- The evil Pontiac Grand Prix (1973?) that is possessed and terrorizes a small town. Nothing can stop it.



The Car was based on a Lincoln Mark III , I used to own one. 365 HP 460 .

http://www.gtoforum.com/f7/forget-f-f-what-best-car-movies-out-there-28721/

And if you want to look up movies with your favorite car, any car, look at this- http://www.imcdb.org/


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

The Faculty with a 70 GTO that they kill.

That stupid TV show in the 80's with that kid "Corky" that drove a 68, can't remember what it's called.


----------



## mbspeed (Sep 25, 2012)

2 lane black top..... all about 70/71 gto


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

American Graffiti...every car in there.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

My Science Project- "blown" 68 GTO with a Madmax blower that you can turn on and off with a switch....."hit the blowa!"

The Shawshank Redemption- even though this isn't a car movie it does have a nice 69 GTO conv with pinstriping driving along the coast at the end.

The Punisher- 69 GTO with hideaway headlights (never were closed though), hood tach and a real pontiac engine. I like the murdered out paint too.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

ALKYGTO said:


> The Car was based on a Lincoln Mark III , I used to own one. 365 HP 460 .
> 
> http://www.gtoforum.com/f7/forget-f-f-what-best-car-movies-out-there-28721/
> 
> And if you want to look up movies with your favorite car, any car, look at this- IMCDb.org: Home page


Thanks ALKYGTO, I thought I had read somewhere it was a highly modified Grand Prix, that what I had recalled. Mark III looks right.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks geeteeohguy. I am seeing a lot of interesting car flicks I have not heard of or seen. The "old" films are always cool. 

Speedway, with Elvis Presley.
Bikini Beach, - Annette Funicello, Frankie Avalon, Don Rickles - all those front engined dragsters and Tommy Ivo's 4 engined drag car. If you like drag cars, you have to visit the Don Garlit's Museum in Ocala, Florida. Awesome collection of drag cars as well as antique's.
WW & the Dixie Dancekings - Burt Reynolds drives an anniversary black & gold 1955 Olds. Just found out it is on DVD and just ordered it.
Heart Like A Wheel - drag racing, the Shirley Muldowney story.

Don't know the name of this one, so maybe someone can help. It's a comedy. Three young kids are driving their brother's 1969 GTO Judge cross country. It breaks down in Amish country and the Amish farmers remove and rebuild the engine overnight. I only picked up on it near the end, but it was comical. ???????


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

"Sex Drive'' was the name of that one. Another movie, kinda weird, with Melanie Grithith and Jeff Daniels from around 1986 is "Something Wild". She drives around in a faded turqoise '67 GTO convertible with paisley upholstery....pretty neat car, and a good representation of how these cars were back then...just used cars. "Redline 7000" is a do not miss, featuring the NASCAR circuit (actual footage of the '64 season) directed by Howard Hawks...James Caan stars...corny soundtrack, made in 1965, close up's of Sun tach's and Hurst shifters....doesn't get any better! I attend the Bakersfield March Meets every year, which is a vintage only event, and get to see all the front engined stuff go down the track....it's always a heck of a show, with all of the old timers....Shirley Muldowney, Don Garlits, Arnie Beswick, etc. ,and their original cars. Some of these guys are in their '80's and running in the 7 second range with rail jobs that look like they're about to snap in two. They're sitting with the diff pumpkin against their crotch when they drop the hammer on 1200 HP. Talk about brass balls.. ..I remember in the mid '60's building a model kit of one of the Stone, Woods, and Cook Willy's Coupe drag car....Imagine my surprise when I got to see the real car, exactly like the kit, right in front of me two years ago. Talk about time warp!!! I'm a movie buff, and a huge fan of the 50's thru'70's stuff, especially. Great thread, Jim.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

7d4gto said:


> a goofy movie called sex drive
> 
> seth green
> 
> Sex Drive - Theatrical - Trailer - YouTube


I was going to point out this flick. It stars GTO Judge....I originally watched it for the car, but mildly enjoyd the flick for it was just comical.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Not the movies, but TV shows, who can forget the Monkees' Pontiac GTO?

I loved the '71Cuda Convertible in Nash Bridges and then there is Jom Rockford's Trans Am ('72 I think).

In the movie The Other Guys, Dwyane Johnson (The Rock) crashed 2 '70 Chevelles.

My three favorite car movies are: 1) Gone in 60 Seconds (remake), 2) Bullit, and 3) American Grafitti.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

I love my 67 lemans but another one of my favorite cars that I would love to have to be the Dodge m4s turbo interceptor from the movie the wraith. If they ever made a kit for this car I would be the first in line to buy one, with a Pontiac 400 waiting in my garge to go in it of course


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks again geeteeohguy - 

"Sex Drive'' was the name of that one. "I attend the Bakersfield March Meets every year, which is a vintage only event, and get to see all the front engined stuff go down the track"

I want to get to one of those nostalgia meets. The Winter 2013 issue of Rod & Kulture mag has a story on the California Hot Rod Reunion held at Famosa Raceway. Its on my bucket list. I did the Richard Petty driving experience at the Charlotte Speedway a couple years back. It was 8 laps in a Nascar racer. You follow a lead car - which was a bit confusing as you open it up and slow down based on his signal light at his rear. I got a little over 130 MPH on my last lap because I just drove the car how I felt I should drive. I got the video, I kept eating up the lead car and would have to back out of it, so they do try to keep your speed down a bit. My youngest brother, his second driving experience, hit 140 MPH. It was on my bucket list. Awesome.(Fastest I have gone is 140 MPH on the highway - in my younger years). Would be cool if an old time gasser was offered as this kind of experience! I like to try different experiences riding trains,trolley cars,planes,auto's, and roller coasters. Youngest brother owns a railroad and he let me operate his older 1949 Diesel engine down the track for a short run. Neat! Check that off my bucket list! My other younger brother restored a 1943 WWII armored Scout Car - complete with .50 cal & .30 cal machine guns(repro dummies). We bombed around in it down in Florida. An added extra to my list, but check that off my list as well!! HaHaHa


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Jim, it sounds like your whole family is pretty much dialed in. The Hot Rod Reunion in Bakersfield is in October each year, and I go to that, too. It's pretty much the same thing as the March Meet, but I like the March Meet better: more cars. The neat thing is, you can go into the pits on a general pass, and talk to the guys who are tearing down their engines, rebuilding their cars, etc. Also, a pretty good swap meet with all sorts of vintage speed equipment you rarely see anywhere else. The event has gotten so big, it's 4 days long now....I generally go on Friday to avoid the crowds, and to see pretty much all the cars qualify. These guys really go all out....there must have been 20 blown engines last year as the cars went through the finish line.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

How about "i Dream of Genie" which must have been Pontiac sponsored as Larry Hagman had every bad ass new Poncho built from Bonnie's and cat's to Firebirds and GTO's.


----------



## advag (Jan 17, 2012)

Dazed & Confused............ orbit orange 70 Judge![/QUOTE]

^
I will have to say that this was my car favorite movie since I own a 70 Orbit Orange Judge and a 70 Chevelle LS6.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> Jim, it sounds like your whole family is pretty much dialed in. The Hot Rod Reunion in Bakersfield is in October each year, and I go to that, too. It's pretty much the same thing as the March Meet, but I like the March Meet better: more cars. The neat thing is, you can go into the pits on a general pass, and talk to the guys who are tearing down their engines, rebuilding their cars, etc. Also, a pretty good swap meet with all sorts of vintage speed equipment you rarely see anywhere else. The event has gotten so big, it's 4 days long now....I generally go on Friday to avoid the crowds, and to see pretty much all the cars qualify. These guys really go all out....there must have been 20 blown engines last year as the cars went through the finish line.


My younger brother of 2 years had the '68 Bonneville, a '67 Tempest, a mint 1973 AMX 401/auto and 3.88 gears, then the '67 GTO. He joined the Navy and held onto the GTO a few years after getting out. He always liked the AMX, and sold the GTO to buy a Big Bad Orange '69 with 390/4sp. He rebuilt the engine and it went real well. He kept if for years and then traded it for a 1973 Javelin/AMX hood 401/auto. Then he got into military vehicles, a 1942 Ford Jeep, 1943 armored Scout Car, and 1940 W-21 Dodge 1/2 ton. Still has the Javelin. Youngest brother, 10 years difference, was given Dad's 1973 Plymouth Satellite Sebring Plus which he bought new, 318CI/slapstick auto. My brother is a Mopar guy and had to have a Six-Pack under the hood of the Plymouth, and it is basically a Road Runner clone. So, I bought a donor car having a 360CI and used the engine,trans,posi rear, and sway bars to put on the Satellite. Built up the 360CI to handle the Six-Pack (340CI item), 2500 stall converter, beefed up 904 trans, and rebuilt the 3.55 posi. The car will smoke tires through first and well into second and by that time your well over the posted speed limit! He takes it to local car shows. I'll get a few pics up under "members other rides".


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

Instg8ter said:


> How about "i Dream of Genie" which must have been Pontiac sponsored as Larry Hagman had every bad ass new Poncho built from Bonnie's and cat's to Firebirds and GTO's.


It was. One of the most memorable were the George Barris modified '69 Firebird that sported a hood that was very much like the factory T/A hood and rear wing, but they were little different. Barris also built a custom '68 Firebird as a giveaway car for SuperTeen Magazine (also pictured below). The giveaway Firebird was actually made into model by AMT. One of the GM designers for the Firebird project, Gene Winfield - also worked for AMT. Winfield and Harry Bradley had submitted prototype sketches to GM for the upcoming '69 T/A, and the story goes that the sketches, that were submitted in 1967, were shown to Barris for '68 SuperTeen Firebird. 

I Dream of Jeannie '69 Firebird











Original T/A sketches by Winfield and Bradley. 










1968 SuperTeen Firebird built by Barris.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The I Dream of Jeannie Firebird in the top photo was recently sold and posted on the other forum. It was tired, but rust free and all there. So, it's still around!


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> The I Dream of Jeannie Firebird in the top photo was recently sold and posted on the other forum. It was tired, but rust free and all there. So, it's still around!


Yes, I saw it on ebay a while back as well. I also saw the SuperTeen Firebird on the Hot Rod Power Tour in Mongomery in 2011, so it is still around, too.


----------

